# Stranded vs Solid Wire



## tdziewa08 (May 26, 2018)

Hello, I'm simply curious about what advantages stranded wire has over solid wire and in what situations it's more desirable to use than solid wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

tdziewa08 said:


> Hello, I'm simply curious about what advantages stranded wire has over solid wire and in what situations it's more desirable to use than solid wire.


Internal wiring of machine tools is almost exclusively stranded wire. It dresses back into the Panduit better. 

Commercial wiring is mostly stranded wire. It pulls nicer, even if termination is sometimes more difficult at point-of-use devices. 

Solid wire is relegated to mostly cable products for residential use. Single conductor solid wire is sometimes used for the internal wiring of machinery where the devices are mounted on a backplate without Panduit so the wire can be bent in place and lashed to form nice squared off bundles and terminations. Single conductor solid wire is also sometimes pulled in pipe where the majority of the work will be termination to low-cost devices.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like to run a solid ground wire with all other conductors stranded for raceway work since it makes for easier termination to box and device grounding means. I also use backwired (not to be confused with backstab) wiring devices which makes work with stranded much easier. It also makes pushing the wire through the raceway a bit easier with one solid conductor. This highly perfected and excellent system has been trademarked by me and I have exclusive use of it.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Get a job with a contractor pulling wire and get back to us.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Next question, now that you have been schooled on the superior flexibility of stranded over solid!

But seriously, welcome aboard @tdziewa08!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET.

I prefer solid as I can push it in easier. Pulling is a PITA sometimes when your alone. 
They both have their place.
I HATE the plastic spools they make. Metal spools were nicer and when solid came in boxes, it was real easy to pull from.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I like to run a solid ground wire with all other conductors stranded for raceway work since it makes for easier termination to box and device grounding means. I also use backwired (not to be confused with backstab) wiring devices which makes work with stranded much easier. It also makes pushing the wire through the raceway a bit easier with one solid conductor. This highly perfected and excellent system has been trademarked by me and I have exclusive use of it.


Green solid must be on clearance at the Depot :vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Green solid must be on clearance at the Depot :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

stranded runs cooler in normal applications, solid or coarser stranding is more robust in terms of corrosion


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I loath solid wire. The only good use for it is to back-wire receptacles and most people dont like to to that. 
F solid wire


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> stranded runs cooler in normal applications,


I have heard that many times and always wonder why solid and stranded same amps per NEC

Or am I missing something?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

readydave8 said:


> I have heard that many times and always wonder why solid and stranded same amps per NEC
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Last time I checked solid had a higher amp rating. I'm in a food coma a few yards from my code book so I don't plan on looking it up.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Last time I checked solid had a higher amp rating. I'm in a food coma a few yards from my code book so I don't plan on looking it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I prefer solid wire (#12-14) to pull by myself off the reel. Stranded is great if you have someone feeding the wire otherwise it coils up on itself and costs more for your effort! 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> I loath solid wire. The only good use for it is to back-wire receptacles and most people dont like to to that.
> F solid wire


It's great for tying ladders to the rack. And for keeping temp wiring off the floor.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Wiresmith said:


> stranded runs cooler in normal applications, solid or coarser stranding is more robust in terms of corrosion


Where do you run wire that corrosion is a problem?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Some other minor differences you might be interested to know:

- Stranded and solid have the same total conductor cross-section and therefore have the same rating at a given gauge. This also means stranded takes up slightly more space.

- AC is more likely to be concentrated along the surface of a conductor. Although stranded of an otherwise equal conductor cross-section will have more surface area, this effect still acts similarly to solid in most applications (when strands are not individually insulated) and doesn't tend to be significant consideration unless high currents or frequencies are involved.

- Because stranded has more surface area and a larger outer diameter for a given conductor cross-section, it dissipates heat slightly better.

- Stranded is more susceptible to corrosion because there is more surface area for oxidation to occur, as well as gaps that moisture can penetrate.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zac said:


> I prefer solid wire (#12-14) to pull by myself off the reel. Stranded is great if you have someone feeding the wire otherwise it coils up on itself and costs more for your effort!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I worked solo doing service work for about 15 years and then solo starting out in business for almost another 10. During that time I didnt buy a single roll of solid wire. The only solid wire I encountered is inside of MC cable and Im not all happy that its #12.
I found a limited amount of stranded MC and keep that around as a treat.
Yes, solid wire is a bit cheaper but for me, Its just not worth it when pulling it into a conduit.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Flexibility vs Durability and Amps capacity*

Stranded wire is more flexible in terms of usage. Internal wiring of equipment is done using stranded wires, transmission lines, automotive and robotics use stranded wires since it can easily bend around.

In terms of durability, solid wire is useful in places where bends and vibrations don't take place.

As TGGT said:


> Last time I checked solid had a higher amp rating.


I heard many times solid wire had high amps ratings than stranded as this solid vs stranded article also mentions.

In terms of pulling stranded are easy, however terminating such wires can be a headache is few cases.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*It cracks*



Southeast Power said:


> I worked solo doing service work for about 15 years and then solo starting out in business for almost another 10. During that time I didnt buy a single roll of solid wire. The only solid wire I encountered is inside of MC cable and Im not all happy that its #12.
> I found a limited amount of stranded MC and keep that around as a treat.
> Yes, solid wire is a bit cheaper but for me, Its just not worth it when pulling it into a conduit.


One limitation with solid ones:
_*Bend it and it'll crack.*_


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Electrical-EE said:


> One limitation with solid ones:
> _*Bend it and it'll crack.*_


Im not sure about Turkish conductors but, here in the States, you can fold a piece of solid wire in half, beat it flat with a hammer and it won't just crack.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> I prefer solid wire (#12-14) to pull by myself off the reel. Stranded is great if you have someone feeding the wire otherwise it coils up on itself and costs more for your effort!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I pull from under and slip every other spool as over to keep them from doing that. But I don’t pull stranded very often, only when I need to.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> Im not sure about Turkish conductors but, here in the States, you can fold a piece of solid wire in half, beat it flat with a hammer and it won't just crack.


Aluminum on the other hand...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I like to run a solid ground wire with all other conductors stranded for raceway work since it makes for easier termination to box and device grounding means. I also use backwired (not to be confused with backstab) wiring devices which makes work with stranded much easier. It also makes pushing the wire through the raceway a bit easier with one solid conductor. *This highly perfected and excellent system has been trademarked by me and I have exclusive use of it.*


I see


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Stranded is less susceptible to metal fatigue. 

Stranded is used where repetitive bending is anticipated. An extension cord is the easiest example. 

An umbilical cord is another example (cable assembly between control and something that moves). 

Stranded will carry more current but the NEC is not going to tell you that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I see


You'll be hearing from my attorney if I catch you using my method.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Quality*



Southeast Power said:


> Im not sure about Turkish conductors but, here in the States, you can fold a piece of solid wire in half, beat it flat with a hammer and it won't just crack.


That might be a high-quality one and soft drawn with a lower diameter.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> You'll be hearing from my attorney if I catch you using my method.


I see


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I see


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

joebanana said:


> Where do you run wire that corrosion is a problem?


i didn't mean if corrosion was a problem, if it was i would use tinned. what i meant was like for exterior grounding, a lot of old installations i have ran across i have seen stranded wire corrode away in spots, it corrodes the same way its just stranded has more surface area exposed to the environment so it takes less time to cut through or thin it


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Nobody said they like solid better for wire nut splices and screw terminals? 

The thing I hate about stranded is getting a stray strand and getting a short, but that's more for green terminal blocks.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> Nobody said they like solid better for wire nut splices and screw terminals?
> 
> The thing I hate about stranded is getting a stray strand and getting a short, but that's more for green terminal blocks.


I like forks crimped on stranded over solid hooks. I hate untwisting energized solid splices.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

readydave8 said:


> I have heard that many times and always wonder why solid and stranded same amps per NEC
> 
> Or am I missing something?


the way i understand it is eddy currents have less effect, same principle as laminated transformer cores

in terms of ampacity, i think it is what tggt might be thinking of, i think you can run bare solid hotter (or high temp insulation) because the small strands will brake down quicker at the same temperature, but at the same alternating current i've never checked it but have been told and think it makes sense stranded runs cooler; 1 less eddy current loss, 2 more surface area for heat dissipation





TGGT said:


> Last time I checked solid had a higher amp rating. I'm in a food coma a few yards from my code book so I don't plan on looking it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Electrical-EE said:


> Stranded wire is more flexible in terms of usage. Internal wiring of equipment is done using stranded wires, transmission lines, automotive and robotics use stranded wires since it can easily bend around.
> 
> In terms of durability, solid wire is useful in places where bends and vibrations don't take place.
> 
> ...




that article says same diameter. stranded is slightly larger because of voids


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> I like forks crimped on stranded over solid hooks. I hate untwisting energized solid splices.


I will only wrap a stranded wire around a screw terminal in a real pinch, I just hate it. Forks or hooks for me with stranded wire on screw terminals but backwire is really the first choice. 

Anyone know of an uninsulated hook terminal that's listed / kosher?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MTW said:


>


common ... no frown...that was funny


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Stranded is less susceptible to metal fatigue.
> 
> Stranded is used where repetitive bending is anticipated. An extension cord is the easiest example.
> 
> ...


Also , machinery or equipment that vibrates when running...that is
if it is shaking the terminations / points of connection...solid is known
to eventually break in half as opposed to stranded can handle it:vs_cool:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

What happened to the OP?

Not interested in the dialouge

SPOILER ALERT

He was CS troll posting (or Hacks)


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Electrical-EE said:


> As TGGT said:
> 
> I heard many times solid wire had high amps ratings than stranded as this solid vs stranded article also mentions.





MikeFL said:


> Stranded will carry more current but the NEC is not going to tell you that.


So solid will carry more amps, but stranded will carry more current?:huh:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanx Dave...I did not know this:vs_blush:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I see


:vs_laugh::thumbup::vs_clap:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

lighterup said:


> common ... no frown...that was funny


It was. :biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> :vs_laugh::thumbup::vs_clap:


:furious::furious:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

JoeSparky said:


> :vs_laugh::thumbup::vs_clap:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> :furious::furious:


I see


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I far prefer solid wire for pulling in pipe. Splicing stranded is a pain, and the wire goes all squirrelly on you if you have much slack or a big loop at a pull box or whatever. I find it much easier to control solid wire when pulling. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I far prefer solid wire for pulling in pipe. Splicing stranded is a pain, and the wire goes all squirrelly on you if you have much slack or a big loop at a pull box or whatever. I find it much easier to control solid wire when pulling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Stripping standed wire under 8 is horrible and takes time. And for terminating on receptacles and grounds for switches is no bueno. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> Stripping standed wire under 8 is horrible and takes time. And for terminating on receptacles and grounds for switches is no bueno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Another thing I prefer about solid is that I can push it in runs without a fishtape. Even in 2 90s and a few box offsets my solid can be pushed through. Try that with standed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This post #39 didn't post.​ 
​ Page 1 of 20 *1* 23 > Last *»*






 Showing results 1 to 25 of 500 
Search took *0.04* seconds. *Search:* Posts Made By: *B-Nabs* Forum: General Electrical Discussion







Today, 09:30 PM Replies: *39* 







*Stranded vs Solid Wire* 
Views: *1,069* 
Posted By B-Nabs 
_







I far prefer solid wire for pulling in pipe....

I far prefer solid wire for pulling in pipe. Splicing stranded is a pain, and the wire goes all squirrelly on you if you have much slack or a big loop at a pull box or whatever. I find it much easier... _


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zac said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> > Stripping standed wire under 8 is horrible and takes time. And for terminating on receptacles and grounds for switches is no bueno.
> ...


I do it all the time. I also terminate stranded on devices all the time. If there are too many bends or whatever I set up my spools on my rack a tiers, send a fish tape through, and use a mix of plastic bushings or a madison electrical roller plate to pull wire by myself. Works just fine. For grounds i use a 14" hunk of solid green, strip the middle, fold it around a ground screw, crimp my stranded grounds on one tail and land the other tail on the device. Works great.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Might be he forget*



lighterup said:


> What happened to the OP?
> 
> Not interested in the dialouge
> 
> ...


Might be he forgot after posting :devil3:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Electrical-EE said:


> Might be he forgot after posting :devil3:


IDK...maybe my memory is starting to have gaps
in it , but before the _Great Ban_ of 2018 , I
just do not recall seeing so many "new members"
show up daily with 1 & done postings.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Amps carrage*



Wiresmith said:


> that article says same diameter. stranded is slightly larger because of voids


I just quoted Amps carriage section:
For the same diameter, a solid wire carries more amount of current.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Read about skin effect and see if you still think solid wire can carry more current.


----------

